# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  harmony hall...a wonderful gallery

## Elise Pittelman

Harmony Hall is a fantastic gallery in Ocho Rios. I am pleased to have my paintings exhibited there. It's worth a trip..and you can have a beautiful lunch or dinner at the restaurant.
Here's the latest painting entitled Tony's Place

----------

